# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  πρόβλημα με PBR

## eXpLoDeR

Έχω στήσει εναν 2811 με 2 adsl γραμμές πάνω (αλήθεια στα πάνω slot μπορεί να πάρει άλλα 2 hwic adsl?) και έχω θέμα με το route-map και το PBR γενικός, όπως επίσης και το fail over.
Για να γίνω ποιο συγκεκριμένος παραθέτω το config και τις απορίες στο τέλος



```

!! Last configuration change at 19:14:52 UTC Sat Mar 7 2015 by exploder!version 15.1service tcp-keepalives-inservice tcp-keepalives-outservice timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezoneservice timestamps log datetime msec localtime show-timezoneservice password-encryptionservice sequence-numbers!hostname CORE_ROUTER_!boot-start-markerboot system flash c2800nm-advipservicesk9-mz.151-3.T4.binboot-end-marker!!logging userinfologging buffered 16192 informationalenable secret 5 aaa new-model!!aaa authentication login default local!!!!!aaa session-id common!!dot11 syslogip source-route!!ip cefip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.1ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.10.1ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.20.1ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.30.1ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.40.1ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.50.1ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.60.1ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.70.1ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.80.1ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.90.1ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.100.1!ip dhcp pool CORE   network 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0   domain-name CORENETWORK.LOCAL   default-router 192.168.1.1   dns-server 8.8.8.8!ip dhcp pool VLAN10   network 192.168.10.0 255.255.255.0   domain-name AITHOUSA01.LOCAL   default-router 192.168.10.1   dns-server 8.8.8.8!ip dhcp pool VLAN20   network 192.168.20.0 255.255.255.0   domain-name AITHOUSA02.LOCAL   default-router 192.168.20.1   dns-server 8.8.8.8!ip dhcp pool VLAN30   network 192.168.30.0 255.255.255.0   domain-name AITHOUSA03.LOCAL   default-router 192.168.30.1   dns-server 8.8.8.8!ip dhcp pool VLAN40   network 192.168.40.0 255.255.255.0   domain-name AITHOUSA04.LOCAL   default-router 192.168.40.1   dns-server 8.8.8.8!ip dhcp pool VLAN50   network 192.168.50.0 255.255.255.0   domain-name AITHOUSA05.LOCAL   default-router 192.168.50.1   dns-server 8.8.8.8!ip dhcp pool VLAN60   network 192.168.60.0 255.255.255.0   domain-name AITHOUSA06.LOCAL   default-router 192.168.60.1   dns-server 8.8.8.8!ip dhcp pool VLAN70   network 192.168.70.0 255.255.255.0   domain-name MEGALHAITHOUSA.LOCAL   default-router 192.168.70.1   dns-server 8.8.8.8!ip dhcp pool VLAN80   network 192.168.80.0 255.255.255.0   domain-name SXOLH.LOCAL   default-router 192.168.80.1   dns-server 8.8.8.8!ip dhcp pool VLAN90   network 192.168.90.0 255.255.255.0   domain-name YPOGEIO.LOCAL   default-router 192.168.90.1   dns-server 8.8.8.8!ip dhcp pool VLAN100   network 192.168.100.0 255.255.255.0   domain-name WIFI.LOCAL   default-router 192.168.100.1   dns-server 8.8.8.8!!!ip domain name CORENETWORK.LOCALip name-server 8.8.8.8no ipv6 cef!multilink bundle-name authenticated!!!!vpdn enable!vpdn-group 1 ! Default PPTP VPDN group accept-dialin  protocol pptp  virtual-template 1 l2tp tunnel timeout no-session 15!!!!!!!!voice-card 0!crypto pki token default removal timeout 0!!!!license udi pid CISCO2811 sn FCZ101770C0username exploder privilege 15 secret 5!redundancy!!ip tcp synwait-time 10!track 1 ip sla 1 reachability delay down 25!!!!!!!!interface FastEthernet0/0 ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0 no ip redirects no ip proxy-arp ip mtu 1492 ip nat inside ip virtual-reassembly in ip tcp adjust-mss 1400 ip policy route-map PBR duplex auto speed auto no snmp trap link-status no cdp enable!interface FastEthernet0/0.10 description AITHOUSA01.LOCAL encapsulation dot1Q 10 ip address 192.168.10.1 255.255.255.0 ip mtu 1492 ip nbar protocol-discovery ip flow ingress ip nat inside ip virtual-reassembly in ip tcp adjust-mss 1400 arp timeout 3600!interface FastEthernet0/0.20 description AITHOUSA02.LOCAL encapsulation dot1Q 20 ip address 192.168.20.1 255.255.255.0 ip mtu 1492 ip nbar protocol-discovery ip flow ingress ip nat inside ip virtual-reassembly in ip tcp adjust-mss 1400 arp timeout 3600!interface FastEthernet0/0.30 description AITHOUSA03.LOCAL encapsulation dot1Q 30 ip address 192.168.30.1 255.255.255.0 ip mtu 1492 ip nbar protocol-discovery ip flow ingress ip nat inside ip virtual-reassembly in ip tcp adjust-mss 1400 arp timeout 3600!interface FastEthernet0/0.40 description AITHOUSA04.LOCAL encapsulation dot1Q 40 ip address 192.168.40.1 255.255.255.0 ip mtu 1492 ip nbar protocol-discovery ip flow ingress ip nat inside ip virtual-reassembly in ip tcp adjust-mss 1400 arp timeout 3600!interface FastEthernet0/0.50 description AITHOUSA05.LOCAL encapsulation dot1Q 50 ip address 192.168.50.1 255.255.255.0 ip mtu 1492 ip nbar protocol-discovery ip flow ingress ip nat inside ip virtual-reassembly in ip tcp adjust-mss 1400 arp timeout 3600!interface FastEthernet0/0.60 description AITHOUSA06.LOCAL encapsulation dot1Q 60 ip address 192.168.60.1 255.255.255.0 ip mtu 1492 ip nbar protocol-discovery ip flow ingress ip nat inside ip virtual-reassembly in ip tcp adjust-mss 1400 arp timeout 3600!interface FastEthernet0/0.70 description MEGALHAITHOUSA.LOCAL encapsulation dot1Q 70 ip address 192.168.70.1 255.255.255.0 ip mtu 1492 ip nbar protocol-discovery ip flow ingress ip nat inside ip virtual-reassembly in ip tcp adjust-mss 1400 arp timeout 3600!interface FastEthernet0/0.80 description SXOLH.LOCAL encapsulation dot1Q 80 ip address 192.168.80.1 255.255.255.0 ip mtu 1492 ip nbar protocol-discovery ip flow ingress ip nat inside ip virtual-reassembly in ip tcp adjust-mss 1400 ip policy route-map PBR arp timeout 3600!interface FastEthernet0/0.90 description YPOGEIO.LOCAL encapsulation dot1Q 90 ip address 192.168.90.1 255.255.255.0 ip mtu 1492 ip nbar protocol-discovery ip flow ingress ip nat inside ip virtual-reassembly in ip tcp adjust-mss 1400 ip policy route-map YPOGEIO arp timeout 3600!interface FastEthernet0/0.100 description WIFI.LOCAL encapsulation dot1Q 100 ip address 192.168.100.1 255.255.255.0 ip mtu 1492 ip nbar protocol-discovery ip flow ingress ip nat inside ip virtual-reassembly in ip tcp adjust-mss 1400 ip policy route-map PBR arp timeout 3600!interface FastEthernet0/1 ip address 192.168.254.254 255.255.255.0 no ip redirects no ip proxy-arp ip mtu 1492 ip nat inside ip virtual-reassembly in ip tcp adjust-mss 1400 ip policy route-map 199 duplex auto speed auto no snmp trap link-status no cdp enable!interface ATM0/0/0 no ip address no atm ilmi-keepalive!interface ATM0/0/0.1 point-to-point description DSL_OTENET1_PSTN_FAST pvc 8/35  encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer  dialer pool-member 1 !!interface ATM0/1/0 no ip address no atm ilmi-keepalive!interface ATM0/1/0.1 point-to-point description DSL_OTENET2_ADSL_SLOW pvc 8/35  encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer  dialer pool-member 2 !!interface BRI0/1/0 no ip address encapsulation hdlc shutdown!interface Virtual-Template1 ip unnumbered FastEthernet0/0 peer default ip address pool vpdn no keepalive ppp encrypt mppe auto ppp authentication ms-chap!interface Dialer0 ip address negotiated ip flow ingress ip nat outside ip virtual-reassembly in encapsulation ppp ip route-cache policy dialer pool 1 dialer-group 1 ppp pap sent-username !interface Dialer1 ip address negotiated ip flow ingress ip nat outside ip virtual-reassembly in encapsulation ppp dialer pool 2 dialer-group 2 ppp pap sent-username !ip local pool vpdn 172.16.254.1 172.16.254.254ip forward-protocol ndno ip http serverno ip http secure-server!!ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.251 8000 interface Dialer0 8000ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.251 5050 interface Dialer0 5050ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.251 5051 interface Dialer0 5051ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.251 5052 interface Dialer0 5052ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.251 5053 interface Dialer0 5053ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.189 8001 interface Dialer0 8001ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.189 1554 interface Dialer0 1554ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.190 8002 interface Dialer0 8002ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.190 1555 interface Dialer0 1555ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.191 8003 interface Dialer0 8003ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.191 1556 interface Dialer0 1556ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.192 8004 interface Dialer0 8004ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.192 1557 interface Dialer0 1557ip nat inside source list 199 interface Dialer1 overloadip nat inside source route-map NAT_OTENET0 interface Dialer0 overloadip nat inside source route-map NAT_OTENET1 interface Dialer1 overloadip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0 track 1ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer1 2!ip access-list extended AITHOUSA01 remark AITHOUSA01 permit ip 192.168.10.0 0.0.0.255 anyip access-list extended AITHOUSA02 remark AITHOUSA02 permit ip 192.168.20.0 0.0.0.255 anyip access-list extended AITHOUSA03 remark AITHOUSA03 permit ip 192.168.30.0 0.0.0.255 anyip access-list extended AITHOUSA04 remark AITHOUSA04 permit ip 192.168.40.0 0.0.0.255 anyip access-list extended AITHOUSA05 remark AITHOUSA05 permit ip 192.168.50.0 0.0.0.255 anyip access-list extended AITHOUSA06 remark AITHOUSA06 permit ip 192.168.60.0 0.0.0.255 anyip access-list extended CORE remark CORE-NETWORK permit ip 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255 anyip access-list extended REMOTE permit tcp any any eq 22ip access-list extended SXOLH remark SXOLH permit ip 192.168.80.0 0.0.0.255 anyip access-list extended MEGALH remark SYNELEFSI permit ip 192.168.70.0 0.0.0.255 anyip access-list extended WIFI permit ip 192.168.100.0 0.0.0.255 anyip access-list extended YPOGEIO remark YPOGEIO permit ip 192.168.90.0 0.0.0.255 any!ip sla 1 icmp-echo 80.106.108.92 source-interface Dialer0 threshold 3 frequency 5ip sla schedule 1 life forever start-time nowlogging esm configaccess-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255access-list 2 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255access-list 199 permit ip 192.168.254.0 0.0.0.254 anydialer-list 1 protocol ip permitdialer-list 2 protocol ip permit!!!!route-map 199 permit 10 match ip address 199 set interface Dialer1!route-map NAT_OTENET1 permit 20 match ip address CORE AITHOUSA01 AITHOUSA02 AITHOUSA03 AITHOUSA04 AITHOUSA05 AITHOUSA06 MEGALH SXOLH YPOGEIO WIFI match interface Dialer1!route-map NAT_OTENET0 permit 10 match ip address CORE AITHOUSA01 AITHOUSA02 AITHOUSA03 AITHOUSA04 AITHOUSA05 AITHOUSA06 MEGALH SXOLH WIFI YPOGEIO match interface Dialer0!route-map PBR permit 10 match ip address CORE SXOLH WIFI set interface Dialer0!route-map PBR permit 20 match ip address AITHOUSA01 AITHOUSA02 AITHOUSA03 AITHOUSA04 AITHOUSA05 AITHOUSA06 set interface Dialer1!route-map YPOGEIO permit 10 match ip address YPOGEIO set interface Dialer1!!!!control-plane!!!!mgcp profile default!!!!!banner motd [HR][/HR]CCCCCCC        ***********************************************             Router Authorized Personnel Only         ***********************************************[HR][/HR]!line con 0 transport output allline aux 0line vty 0 4 transport input ssh transport output all!scheduler allocate 20000 1000end 


```


Πρόβλημα 1
Αυτό που θέλω να κάνω είναι το WIFI και το access list CORE να βγαίνουν απο το dialer 0 και τα υπόλοιπα απο το dialer 1 αυτό το πράγμα παίζει αλλα έχει ενα πρόβλημα.
όταν ενεργοποιείτε το PBR στο CORE και στο WIFI γίνεται το routing όπως θέλω αλλά δεν βλέπει το ενα δίκτυο το άλλο δηλαδή το 192.168.1.Χ δεν βλέπει το 192.168.80.Χ 192.168.100.Χ
όταν βγάλω το PBR τότε όλοι βλέπουν όλους (αυτό θέλω).
Πρόβλημα 2 
το failover πως μπορώ να το συνδιασω σωστά με το PBR ?
Προς το παρών με τις δοκιμές που έκανα , βγάζει απο το dialer0 και όταν το ρίχνω με γυρνάει στο dialer1 αλλά όταν επανέρχεται το dialer 0 ΔΕΝ με γυρνάει πίσω και παραμένει στο dialer 1 επ άπειρον. (ίσως επειδή έχω ίδιο next hop? είναι και οι 2 συνδέσεις otenet και βλέπουν το ίδιο απέναντι router της otenet
Πρόβλημα 3 
Δεν έχω με τίποτα όμως ssh απο τον έξω κόσμο (έχω ενεργοποιήσει ssh server στο router) ισως όμως φταίει και το ios γιατι δεν υπάρχει η εντολή login local στο vty 0 4

Το switch είναι σε trunking mode οπότε δεν νομίζω να είναι εκεί το θέμα , άλλωστε όταν βγάζω το PBR βλέπονται όλα τα Vlan.

Thanks!

----------


## nstamoul

Πρόβλημα 1
Στις ACLs σου πρέπει να βάλεις και ένα deny πάνω πάνω ώστε να κάνεις exclude τα local subnets από το PBR

Πρόβλημα 2
Ναι πέφτουν στον ίδιο BRAS

Πρόβλημα 3 
Από έξω πρέπει να το ψάξεις στην ΙΡ του dialer 0 αφού το local traffic δεν το κάνεις policy route και στον dialer 1 έχεις distance 2.

----------


## SfH

Δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεσαι track/sla για το failover . Λογικά αν πέσει ο dialer, πρέπει να βγει το route από το RIB. Κατά τα άλλα, ισχύουν ακριβώς αυτά που είπε ο nstamoul  :Smile:

----------


## manmix

Καλησπέρα και από μένα.
Για το Πρόβλημα 3 έχω την εντύπωση ότι σου λείπει το 
ip nat inside source static 192.168.1.1  interface Dialer0 
(υποθέτω ότι αυτό είναι το interface για management) Επίσης η εντολή login local στο vty δεν παίζει όταν έχεις ενεργοποιημένο το aaa. Αν δεν υπάρχει λόγος μπορείς να το απενεργοποιήσεις για να σου επιτρέψει και την εντολή login local στο vty.

Άσχετα με το πρόβλημα του ssh, πιστεύω ότι στο FA0/0 δεν θα έπρεπε να έχεις ip επειδή χρησιμοποιείς sub interfaces σε αυτό. Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερο να έκανες ακόμα ένα sub interface για τo sub 192.168.1.x ή να την βάλεις στο VLAN 1.

----------


## eXpLoDeR

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις, όμως κάποιες απορίες παραμένουν.
nstamoul: μπορείς να γίνεις λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος όταν θα έχεις χρόνο; πχ σαν local subnnet έχω το 192.168.1.Χ και εκεί έχω τερματικά που θέλω να βλέπονται με τα υπόλοιπα vlan (γιαυτό έχω στο fa0/0 το ίδιο policy. Δώσε μου ενα παράδειγμα.
Επίσης για το πρόβλημα 2 εφόσον πέφτουν στο ίδιο bras υπάρχει κάποια εναλλακτική υλοποίηση έτσι ώστε να πετύχω το επιθυμητό failover ?
και για το πρόβλημα 3 χτυπάω την στατική του dialer0 αλλά δεν απαντά στο ssh

SfH: σωστό αυτό που λές άλλα θα παίξει μόνο αν παίσει το ATM αν για κάποιο λόγο κοπεί το internet και το ATM είναι Up δεν θα γυρίσει στο άλλο.

Και σχετικά με αυτό που προτείνει ο manmix να πάει το 192.168.1.Χ σε sub interface και να φύγει η ΙΡ απο το physical interface τι έχετε να πείτε θα κερδίσω κάτι η δεν έχει νόημα ;
Δυστυχώς λόγο πίεσης χρόνου το μηχάνημα πήγε στο εργασιακό του περιβάλλον και θα πάω μόνο για να πειράξω συγκεκριμένα πράγματα.

ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nstamoul

1) Πρέπει να τροποποιήσεις τις ACLs σου κάπως έτσι:

ip access-list extended AITHOUSA01
 remark AITHOUSA01
 deny ip 192.168.0.0 0.0.255.255 192.168.0.0 0.0.255.255
 permit ip 192.168.10.0 0.0.0.255 any


Γενικά, αν δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος να διαχωρήσεις την κίνηση και να κάνεις manually το load balance θα έλεγα ότι έχεις κάνει πολύ κόπο χωρίς λόγο. Αν έχω αντιληφθεί σωστά το σενάριο στη θέση σου θα άφηνα 2 default routes στους dialers 0 και 1, άντε να έβαζα και 2 ip sla να κάνω track το connectivity με τον BRAS αν δεν ήθελα να το αφήσω 100% στο layer 2 του ADSL PHY. Αν μια λύση στο τέλος φαίνεται αδικαιολόγητα πολύπλοκη ... συνήθως είναι  :Wink:  . Φιλικά πάντα.

Για το τελευταίο , το συνηθίζω και εγώ για λόγους ευελιξίας. Δεν είναι κάτι major όμως.

----------


## SfH

Δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με το status του atm. Λογικά αν χάσει IP το dialer interface θα βγει από το RIB. Το σενάριο του να είναι σηκωμένο το ppp αλλά να μην έχεις connectivity , και να έχεις με άλλη dsl του ίδιου παρόχου το θεωρώ ιδιαίτερα τραβηγμένο. Πέρα αυτού, δε μπορείς πάντα να προβλέψεις την IP του bras.  Θα μπορούσες θεωρητικά να την αναβαθμίζεις αυτόματα μέσω EEM, αλλά προσωπικά θα το απέφευγα σε παραγωγικό σύστημα.

Συμφωνώ με τον nstamoul περί πολυπλοκότητας γενικά, αλλά θα διαφωνήσω στο συγκεκριμένο case. Υπάρχουν διάφορα πιθανά προβλήματα που μπορεί να συναντήσεις, ανάλογα με το deployment σου και τις εφαρμογές. Πέρα από cdns που μερικές φορές σπάνε ( στην περίπτωσή σου δε θα συμβεί καθώς και οι 2 γραμμές είναι του ίδιου παρόχου ), αρκετές εφαρμογές μπερδεύονται όταν σε βλέπουν να συνδέεσαι στον Χ server τους με την IP A και στον Y με την IP B. Το source-based PBR εδώ έχει αρκετά πιο deterministic συμπεριφορά. 

Περί φυσικών και subinterfaces, είναι καθαρά θέμα προτίμησης. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ πιο καθαρό να έχω subinterfaces και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, θα προσπαθούσα να μην έχω καν untagged traffic εφόσον έχω trunk. Αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει ότι είναι ο μοναδικός σωστός τρόπος να το κάνεις.

----------


## eXpLoDeR

Καλημέρα, θα παραμετροποιήσω τις access list  με την λογική που προτείνει ο nstamoul και θα δω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί.
Το untagted δίκτυο το άφησα ως έχει επειδή έχω και κάποια μη managed switces πάνω και εκεί έχω βάλει κάποιους εκτυπωτές και τερματικά που θέλω να βλέπονται ότι και να γίνει..
Χώρισα το δίκτυα σε αρκετά τμήματα γιατί μαζευόταν κόσμος και είχαμε πρόβλημα με το dhcp γέμιζε δεν ξέρω γιαυτό και τα 10 vlan
Να σημειωθεί οτι σύντομα θα μπει και τρίτη adsl απο το ethernet interface bridged οπότε με την λογική μου απλά βάζοντας το PBR στο interface θα ξεμπέρδευα.

----------


## manmix

> Το untagted δίκτυο το άφησα ως έχει επειδή έχω και κάποια μη managed switces πάνω και εκεί έχω βάλει κάποιους εκτυπωτές και τερματικά που θέλω να βλέπονται ότι και να γίνει..


Πιστεύω ότι όταν ένα unmanaged switch κουμπώσει στην πόρτα κάποιου switch με VLAN τα πακέτα εξακολουθούν να έχουν τα tags του VLAN της πόρτας που έχει κουμπώσει.




> Χώρισα το δίκτυα σε αρκετά τμήματα γιατί μαζευόταν κόσμος και είχαμε πρόβλημα με το dhcp γέμιζε δεν ξέρω γιαυτό και τα 10 vlan.


Αν το πρόβλημά σου ήταν μόνο με το dhcp τότε ίσως απλά χρειαζόταν να αλλάξεις το δικτυο από 24 σε 23 bit  σε συνδυασμό με μικρότερο χρόνο στο lease.  Ειμαι υπέρ των VLANs αλλά ίσως στην δική σου περίπτωση έχει γίνει το configuration πιο συνθετο χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο. Αν για παράδειγμα κάποιες αίθουσες επικοινωνουν μεταξύ τους δεν υπάρχει λόγους τα πακέτα να περνάνε πρώτα από τον router.

----------


## sxbcl

Για το δεύτερο πρόβλημά σου το θέμα είναι εδώ:
track 1 ip sla 1 reachability
 delay down 25 

κανονικά πρέπει να του πεις:
 delay down 25 up xx

----------


## eXpLoDeR

sxbcl: όταν ρίχνω το dialer0 τότε γυρνάει στο dialer1 όπως του έχω πει αλλα επειδή βλέπει απο εκει την ΙΡ που έχω ορίσει δεν ξανα γυρνάει ποτέ στο κύριο interface μένει επ άπειρον εκει,
Η λύση που προτείνεις και σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση τι ακριβώς κάνει;

----------


## sxbcl

Όταν ρίχνεις το dialer0 γυρνάει στον dialer1, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι βλέπει την IP που του έχει ορισει από τον dialer1, αφου στο sla του έχεις να την κοιτάζει από τον dialer0. Αν πράγματι είναι έτσι κάνε ένα static route την IP 80.106.108.92 στον dialer0 και τότε θα παίξει σίγουρα.

Αυτό που σου έγραψα του δίνει το χρόνο μετά από τη στιγμή που θα σηκωθεί το interface σου που θα γυρίσει το route πίσω.

----------


## SfH

Το route προς τον bras είναι connected hostroute. Δε θα καταφέρεις να το υπερνικήσεις ότι κι αν κάνεις ( εκτώς αν δεν το εγκαταστήσεις καν, που δεν είναι ακριβώς καλή ιδέα σε τέτοιο setup ), αν αυτό σου προκαλεί το πρόβλημα. Αν θες όντως να ακολουθήσεις τέτοια λογική, θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις πιο μακρυνούς στόχους.

----------

